# Red bumps on body?



## Rach_Honey

I am 18 weeks pregnant and have had these weird red bumps for over a month now. Showed my midwife, she just said it was normal, I didn't get much time with her to talk about it!










Sorry for the graphic close up lol! The spots are on my belly and boobs, nowhere else. They aren't sore or itchy and they haven't got anything in them. I haven't changed washing powder, soaps etc.

Help? X


----------



## Kaz1979

Hi Rachel. 

It could be hormonal. If not itchy then unlikely to be anything to be concerned about. 

As you've had it so long I would visit your gp. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Thanks Kaz. I had read hormones can do crazy things to your skin, but didn't want to bother the doctor. 

Maybe I'll book an appointment just in case xx


----------

